
The Search for the Killer iPhone App - terpua
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/mar2008/tc20080311_060174.htm?campaign_id=rss_tech
======
ken_adair
The $100M dollar iFund certainly grabs the headlines. You have to wonder
though if they didn't just slap on another zero to beat Google's $10M prize
for their Android developer challenge.

